# iTunes account with PayPal fraud reported



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/23/paypal-itunes-fraud/

If your iTunes account is linked to Pay Pal, the article above suggests you may want to scrutinize your recent account activity.

I hope this link works!

Note that if you use the Swype keyboard, itunes comes out as 'prunes'!


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

This just happened to me too. Last week, my iTunes account was hacked for $4800. Luckily, Paypal and my bank were absolutely great in taking care of things for me. I wish I could say the same for Apple. It took 89 hours for iTunes support to reply to my report of fraud and it is email support only. It has been very frustrating and Apple needs to seriously improve their fraud/security department.


----------

